# Holiday ideas for Scotland required - preferably injury free



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Have a week off at the start of August and fancy a trip up to Scotland. Been to Scotland many times but have no luck motorhoming. The first time I woke up at Kinlochewe with a serious neck pain. Drove 13 hours home to see the doctor who had me in hospital within a week with 2 shattered discs, one of which had slipped out. Next time the leisure battery and water heater packed up. The following year, the gearbox seized up at the cairngorm ski lift - great view waiting for the AA! And a few years later, I sprained my ankle at Killin and had stomach ache at Callander. The stomach ache turned ut to be a ruptured, gangrenous appendix. Fortunately, when we got home, the hospital was only 500 yards up the road. The appendix was out next morning but the sprain took 4 months to heal!

Don't like midges either.

So where can I go in Scotland in a week that will give me a great time, no midges, and no injuries? Distance is no object because we usually drive up there overnight. Will take the missus but not the kids and sadly we have no dog this time.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Sounds like the hospital carpark would seem the most safest and sensible solution.. :lol: Have they got one in the highlands?


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Holiday ideas for Scotland required - preferably injury*



Brock said:


> Have a week off at the start of August and fancy a trip up to Scotland. Been to Scotland many times but have no luck motorhoming. The first time I woke up at Kinlochewe with a serious neck pain. Drove 13 hours home to see the doctor who had me in hospital within a week with 2 shattered discs, one of which had slipped out. Next time the leisure battery and water heater packed up. The following year, the gearbox seized up at the cairngorm ski lift - great view waiting for the AA! And a few years later, I sprained my ankle at Killin and had stomach ache at Callander. The stomach ache turned ut to be a ruptured, gangrenous appendix. Fortunately, when we got home, the hospital was only 500 yards up the road. The appendix was out next morning but the sprain took 4 months to heal!
> 
> Don't like midges either.
> 
> So where can I go in Scotland in a week that will give me a great time, no midges, and no injuries? Distance is no object because we usually drive up there overnight. Will take the missus but not the kids and sadly we have no dog this time.


Hi Brock
Not sure why you want to come back after all your bad luck, but I suppose you will have to be lucky some day.
Ever tried the South West? I have many times told people about it's charm and it's quiet.
Some lovely coastline, the inevitable lochs and plenty of campsites and places to stop. 
I live there and love it, and we have never had problems with the dreaded midge, although no guarantees on this subject, after all this is Scotland.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Why dont you try Nothumberland and the Borders?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Get on the west coast. New England Bay CC site or Port Logan is great. The sea is warmer as you get the warm currents. Being near the sea you don't get the midges so bad as well.

Might see you there it's a beaut part of the country.

Johnny F


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I agree that Dumfries and Galloway would be fine for you. It is not that far to travel either.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cornwall   I did the west coast with a trailer tent in late august and never again. Midges :evil: :evil: Fab place though. H


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Brock

Hope you have better luck this time try looking at visitscotland.com information on all things happening in Scotland.


Bernies


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Dumfries and Galloway, base around Newton Stewart, Galloway Forest, Explore the Mull, do the coast up to Ayr. For a great day out Culzean Castle (take the m/home). Gods own country.....but he made midges as well.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We are going to Ayr and Melrose CC sites in August, will we need midgie repellent?



Richard...


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> We are going to Ayr and Melrose CC sites in August, will we need midgie repellent?
> 
> Richard...


Hi Richard

I don't think anyone can answer that but we always carry some after a stay at Keilder water some years ago when they were particularly bad.
I have found that the weather is the factor which will affect the midge population, so the coastal areas that are more prone to a breeze may be best as this seems to deter them.
Enjoy your trip


----------



## 105693 (Jul 8, 2007)

Dear Brock

With regard to the midges in Scotland, the best time to visit is before springtime or from October onwards.

However, "Skin-so-Soft" by Avon which sells in a moisturiser will do the trick to keep midges away. 

Last year, before we got the motorhome, we stopped in a cottage in Skye. Even though we bought the local natural repellent, this only worked for a few days. Everyone there, and when we were back at home, advised us to buy this moisturiser product from Avon.

It has worked. I, personally, get bitten to death, as I did in Skye. But using Skin-so-Soft by Avon moisturiser (and I also used the Skin-so-Soft bodywash) although the moisturiser would suffice on its own, really, really works. Honestly, I wouldn't say this if it wasn't true. Even though I believed people when they told me to use this product, I was still pretty doubtful as I get bitten a lot and had such a miserable experience with the midges in Skye. I will warn you that I did forget to put the moisturiser on one morning after visitin the showers at Corpach and I did get bitten. So be vigilent in using it.

You can order this product from an Avon agent or over the internet.

Hope this is useful information for you. By the way we went to the Orkney Isles and the Highlands for our holiday this year and it was brilliant and midge free.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hallo Brock. We're just back from an overnight at Kirkcudbright Camp site. It's a Council run site and as a retired employee of Dumfries and Galloway Council, I'm very proud of it. The facilities were very clean and the grass well kept. Not easy to find a level pitch, but in my opinion well worth the try. It's situated above the town with views of the roof tops and countryside beyond. Foot path to centre of town takes less than 5 mins. Because it's located above the town it can get a bit breezy and that keeps the midges away. If in doubt the advice about Avon Skin-so-soft is sound. Booking advised as not a big site. 

Yes I know - I'll add it to the data base now :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Happy traveling where ever you end up.

Sue

P.S. The small hospital is between the campsite and the town centre so should suit.


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Sue
We are booked at the site at the end of Aug for the Tatoo and wondered if you have any reccomendations of what to visit in the area
We like walks and our dog loves the country side
Any info welcome
Bob & Sandy


----------

